# how to remove the door panel 95 maxima



## brubeck (Jul 16, 2005)

the window on my 95 maxima has ceased to elevate
i can still hear the motor grinding away optimistically, so i belive that i simply need to reattach the window
however i need to get to the window
(finally the question)
how do i remove the door panel?
i got the two screws on the bottom of the door
i cannot see other screws, are there others?
how do i get the panel off/on without breaking the plastic clips?

thanks
nate


----------



## brubeck (Jul 16, 2005)

found instructions


----------



## bimmachica (May 12, 2006)

where did you find instructions??


----------



## rzawrecktah (Jul 31, 2008)

*what i did to open panel*

in my case I was replacing my passenger side mirror... 

****REMOVING DOOR PANEL*******
1. in the door pocket, there is a little screw cover which you flip off with a flat head screw driver. Then using a phillips head unscrew the exposed screw that holds the door panel from a metal. After removing the screw use the flat head screw driver to flip out the cup.

2. below the door there are two screws that hold the door panel to the door. Unscrew those.

3. Next use a flat head screw driver to pry the perimeter of the door panel off the door. This will release the plastic plugs that it requires.

4. This is where I was stuck, because i kept trying to open the door but it felt like the door was still sealed on around where the door lock/lever is. You will have to pry off the door lever/lock perimeter off. when it comes off it will feel like you broke it...you most likely didn't

5. Pull the door panel UP and off the door. Don't just pull back (toward the car). Pull it more UP toward the sky.

Good luck.

***REMOVING side mirror******

Tips: My screw nuts were a little rusty so it helps if you have a 10mm wrench and drive socket

make sure that you keep the melted rubber that seals the plastic to the door in tact... so you can stick it back easily.


----------

